# What is your favorite Baitcasting Reel



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

I am in the market for a bait casting reel for both inshore and surf. I have always been fond of Abus 6500 and 7000s but open to all suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi, I only use Penn reels. My 2 favorite casters I have are a Penn Squidder 140. 2nd is a Penn 990 Mag I use for red drum and small sharks. But they don't make these reels anymore. I would look at the new Squalls . Also they have a reel that looks like a squidder , I just can't think of the name now. Tight line's. :fishing:


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Love my penn fathoms and daiwa saltists give slightly upper edge to my fathoms for castibility


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

If you were a fan of the Abu's, you might check out the new Akios reels, excellent casting distance, with great control. Forum sponsor Tommy Farmer uses them, sells them, and is great guy to deal with. Scott


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Avet and Penn 525mag but you'll have to hunt the 525mag on ebay or wait till one pops up in the fourm's Marketplace


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Jollymon, I asked this same question a dozen years ago or so and came to the conclusion that the 525 mag was the winner, so I bought one thinking I may change to the dark side ( conventional reel), I put it on a 12' Tsunami rod and was amazed how far I could cast here in the field, then after a dozen or so casts I remembered that I can't walk and chew gum at the same time, birdsnest, birdsnest. So this 525 has never seen the salt, maybe I should try again because it is a great reel, just the operator is off! I think I will start a thread about a surf spinning reel, good luck,...pop.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

poppop1 said:


> Jollymon, I asked this same question a dozen years ago or so and came to the conclusion that the 525 mag was the winner, so I bought one thinking I may change to the dark side ( conventional reel), I put it on a 12' Tsunami rod and was amazed how far I could cast here in the field, then after a dozen or so casts I remembered that I can't walk and chew gum at the same time, birdsnest, birdsnest. So this 525 has never seen the salt, maybe I should try again because it is a great reel, just the operator is off! I think I will start a thread about a surf spinning reel, good luck,...pop.


Take your time with it and remember to thumb the spool as soon as you see it hit(water/grass) that helped me when I went to the dark side , I grew up throwing plugs with spinners 
for Stripers of Montauk Point back in the day before it got over crowded , a few used conventional but not often


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Avet SX MC, is a bird's nest proof reel with the mag. Good reel for new guys and very windy days, after you get competent with it take a mag out. For star drags, my vote goes to a fathom, things spin like crazy. Little bit steeper learning curve, but it has a 6 pin brake to help


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Ksjohnson said:


> If you were a fan of the Abu's, you might check out the new Akios reels, excellent casting distance, with great control. Forum sponsor Tommy Farmer uses them, sells them, and is great guy to deal with. Scott


 hard to beat a 666 shuttle on a heaver. Don't know if I'd use it on an inshore setup.


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

666 is perfect on a drum Rod, the 555 would be great for smaller setups in surf and inshore.


----------



## terryna (Mar 17, 2018)

Avet SX MC


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

DAIWA Sealine-X 30SHA


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I luv my Akios 551's, I have 4 and have been using them for at least 6 yrs ..... I think I have S.N. 6 in the lt hand reels, I take care of em, wash everyday when fishing and clean occasionally .... never had any problems, Great reels !


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

Surf....toss up between my Abu 7500C3CT and my 7500CT Big Game.

Inshore...Buy a used Made in America Penn 320Gti in good condition and a drag modification kit. 4/0 power that fits in the palm of your hand


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

poppop1 said:


> Jollymon, I asked this same question a dozen years ago or so and came to the conclusion that the 525 mag was the winner, so I bought one thinking I may change to the dark side ( conventional reel), I put it on a 12' Tsunami rod and was amazed how far I could cast here in the field, then after a dozen or so casts I remembered that I can't walk and chew gum at the same time, birdsnest, birdsnest. So this 525 has never seen the salt, maybe I should try again because it is a great reel, just the operator is off! I think I will start a thread about a surf spinning reel, good luck,...pop.


Not sure where you are practice casting, if you are throwing in a field it is hard to keep the tension on the spool consistent when retrieving your weight. That is VERY important, if it is herky jerky going back on the spool it is going be same coming off, which bad news.
Practice on the sand or over water.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Use a baseball or lacrosse ball for practice casting on land. 

From the internet. Baseball, 5 to 5 1⁄4, 142 to 149. Lacrosse, 5 to 5 1/2, 142 to 156.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2018)

+3 on Akios Shuttle 666. Penn Squall 15 was a good starter for me.


----------



## equyst (Apr 8, 2018)

DAIWA Sealine-X 30SHA


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Started with Penns, Gave those up when I fell in love with (older) Abus. 
Had a dalliance with MC Avets, now down to 1, (but they are a terrific reel for beginners).
Now there seems to be a majority of Akios on most of my rods. 
If I were starting out now, and had to narrow it down to just one, _straight out of the box with no tinkering_, it would be the Akios.
But I sure do love my old Abus.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Fathom 15 for casting, jigmaster for the meat stick


----------

